# Narex chisel problems



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a full set of fairly new Narex chisels that I am currently using on a maple workbench project. I have started a blog on the bench build have not been really good about updating it. I have glued up the stock, drilled out the mortises and fit the tenons. The problem I am having is with the chisels. The edge keeps rolling and chipping. I have had to re-sharpen them a couple of times on 8 mortises. The mortises were drilled out with a 1" forstner bit and the edges were cleaned up with the chisels. I don't feel I am over working the chisels at all and they are extremely sharp. The main bevel is at 25 degrees with a 27 degree secondary bevel. The backs are highly polished and look really nice. In fact I can get end grain shavings off the maple but for the mortises they are not holding up. Any ideas?


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

I have a set of those and have not experienced this problem. However, it depends how you use the chisels. when cutting mortises, you may be tempted to pull you chisel edge across the wood to clean up the bottom. This will blunt the edge big time. This is true for most chisels, the edge is pretty durable when you cut with it, but if you drag with it, it rolls.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

They are mostly being used for cleaning up the corners of the mortise and paring the walls. I have not been draggin them across the bottoms. The bottom is already flat from the drilling


----------



## yrob (May 26, 2008)

Have you tried to change the angle to a bigger one like 30 degrees on one of them to see if it makes a difference? May be you are unlucky and got a weaker batch of steel. Thats what I would try, sharpen at 30 and see if they hold.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Could it be that the angle is too shallow? Mortise cutting is pretty brutal work, I just went out to the shop and measured my mortising chisels… they are at 25 degrees also. It may be that the bench chisels just aren't stout enough? How do they perform on other woods?


----------



## wingate_52 (May 14, 2011)

Are you using the Narex Mortice chisels or the Bevel edge ones?


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

Hey ken, sorry I've fallen completely out of touch.

If your prying that will do it. Edge grain is also extremely tough, tougher (fights you more) than end grain. End Grain is hard, this is tough.

As you pry to pop the last bit off that puts a lot of pressure on the edge. Depending on exactly where it falls on the hardness range you either roll or chip the edge.

If you roll the edge a light honing of the back should get you sharp enough to continue working. When I had to use some general bevel chisels to do a few mortises I just kept the stone near me.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I have not tried changing the bevel angle since I bought them. They came ground at 25 degrees and I felt that was good for what I was working in. ]I may try and take one of them at sharpen at 30 to see how it holds up. I am not very optimistic.

Marc…..nice to see ya buddy. I am thinking maybe that the prying is the culprit. These are paring chisels, bevel edge, and not mortise chisels. But any good paring chisel should be able to pare mortise walls without chipping or rolling.


----------



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

I have read several times that chisels need to be sharpened a few times before you get to the "good steel". Has something to do with the hardening and tempering process. I am not speaking from experience, but I have read this more than two or three times.

Good luck
Randy


----------



## skywalker01 (May 19, 2009)

I have the same set. Even with being very careful they tend to "micro" chip and bend, at the angle set from the factory. I raised the angle slightly (around 30%) and got much better results. The edge lasts a lot longer and doesn't chip anymore. Try a 27 main with a 30 ish secondary?


----------



## Jon519 (Mar 11, 2020)

I got a set of Narex bevel edge chisels from Lee Valley as well. I tried all of the suggestions. I put a 30 degree micro bevel on the edge by hand and that has the edge curve to the 25 degrees originally set by the manufacturer which should have helped hold the edge. I was still having the problem so I got a flat file to check the hardness and I was getting beautiful metal filings off of the chisel. It shouldn't do that if the metal is hardened to what they claim it is. I'm not sure if that is some kind of softer surface that I am removing or whether i will find better metal if I keep sharpening. Seems pretty soft to me. I've got a set of 3 chisels from Home Depot that only cost 10 bucks for the set that hold the edge all day. Really disappointed in the Narex. After filing the bevel it seems to hold the edge a little better so I'll keep Sharpening it to see if I get better results but at this point I'm not very optimistic. I have only done this to the 1 1/2" chisel. I don't know if it is a dud but I'm reluctant to put all of this work into the others because I'm on the verge of returning the set.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Same set….mine are still at 25 degrees….and have been chopping a lot of Ash…..got to looking a week or so ago….bevels had a BUNCH of bevel angles…almost a curve…went back, ground a FLAT 25 degree bevel, honed and stropped….worked great. YMMV….


----------



## Racheed (Jan 31, 2020)

I have always set my primary angle at 40 degrees and that will pretty much chop through most hard woods. This is not a paring chisel, cross grain only.


----------

